# Rusty's West Virginia Rib Rub



## concordeer (Jun 28, 2013)

2 T Kosher Salt
 2 T Ground Black Pepper
 1 T Garlic Powder
 1 T Paprika
 1 T Chili Powder
 1 T Onion Powder
 1 t Granulated Sugar
 1 t Ground Cinnamon
 2 T Light Brown Sugar
 1/2 t Crushed Red Pepper


 West Virginia is fairly new to the barbecue world, esp with WVU joining the Big 12 conference. It's a whole new culture we're getting to know and we love it. I know of 3 authentic barbecue restaurants that have opened within a 25 mile radius in the last year. 


Hope you try and enjoy my original rib rub recipe.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 29, 2013)

It sounds great! Will try it soon. Thanks. ...and :welcome1:


----------

